# Samsung Television / Remote works, then doesn't



## dmittner (Dec 23, 2009)

Brand: Samsung
Model: HL-T5078S

Now having occured on the original television remote, a DirecTV universal remote, and COX Cable universal remote, the remotes will work for a short time after the television has been powered off for a while. A few minutes in, however, they cease working - as though the remote sensor in the television just turns off.

The behavior being so specific that it only works after being powered off, I'm doubting it's as easy as cleaning the sensor- that would suggest a more sporadic problem.

So that likely aside.. any thoughts?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Does sunlight touch the TV at all? Sunlight can blind the iR receiver.


----------



## dmittner (Dec 23, 2009)

ebackhus said:


> Does sunlight touch the TV at all? Sunlight can blind the iR receiver.


Nope. The room can be completely dark and the problem exists.

I'm guessing it's a power issue; the sensor works fine when the system is off or having just turned on, but as power is dedicated to the screen and systems, the sensor fizzles out. I was hoping the problem was simpler (and probably cheaper to fix) but that's all I can think of that would explain the behavior.


----------

